# DAFV reicht Petition im holländischen Parlament ein



## kati48268 (21. November 2019)

Naturschutzgedöns...  
Und wieso hat man den holländischen Verband da nicht im Boot?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. November 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Naturschutzgedöns...
> Und wieso hat man den holländischen Verband da nicht im Boot?



Der niederländische Fischereiverband tritt meines Wissens nach mit Nachdruck für die Erlaubnis des Netzfischens in der Rheinmündung ein. Das hat dort eine lange Tradition und der Fortbestand des aktuellen Zustands dürfte erheblich im Interesse der niederländischen Fischer sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2019)

Wie ich finde, eine gute Initiative, welche längst überfällig ist.
Aber was ist denn mit unseren Nebenerwerbsfischern, die an Elbe und Weser nichts anderes machen als die holländischen Kollegen?
Diese freuen sich ebenso über jeden mühsam gepäppelten Wanderfisch in ihren Netzen, bzw. Portemonnaies.


----------



## kati48268 (21. November 2019)

Vermutl. wohl auch der Grund, aus dem der eigene Dachverband DFV 
vom DAFV nicht eingespannt werden konnte.

Dafür gemeinsam Hand in Hand mit Nabu & Konsorten,
die bei jeder Gelegenheit nach Nullnutzungszonen & Angelverboten schreien 
Ich find's zum Kotzen.

Und wenn man eine solche PM schon raus gibt,
sollte vielleicht die Petition auch verlinkt sein,
damit man den genauen Wortlaut der Forderungen überhaupt nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn man eine solche PM schon raus gibt,
> sollte vielleicht die Petition auch verlinkt sein,
> damit man den genauen Wortlaut der Forderungen überhaupt nachvollziehen kann.



Das ist wohl richtig und würde diese Meldung vervollständigen.

Jürgen


----------



## Deep Down (21. November 2019)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn man eine solche PM schon raus gibt,
> sollte vielleicht die Petition auch verlinkt sein,
> damit man den genauen Wortlaut der Forderungen überhaupt nachvollziehen kann.



......und damit zugleich auch der Inhalt der gesamten Pressemeldung. 

Da klingt einiges schon wieder so komisch geschwurbelt und das Verhalten des DAFV in der Vergangenheit mahnt davor, leichtfertig vor dem Abend bereits vllt den Falschen zu loben.

Ist das nun eine Petition des DAFV, die von anderen unterstützt wird?
Ist es eine Petition, die von allen gemeinsam überreicht wurde?
Ist es eine Petition die auch vom DAVF unterstützt wird?
oder 
Ist es eine Petition aus Deutschland? 

Das Bildchen mit dem offenbar eingeschweißten DinA 4 Zettel mit dem bloßen Logo des DAFV erschöpft sich im Nichts.
Eine Übergabe sieht man dort auch nicht und wer sind die anderen "Beteiligten" auf dem Foto? 


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Pressemeldung DAFV
> ....
> Die Petition aus Deutschland hat in Holland eine breites Presseecho erlangt. So hat das holländische öffentlich-rechtliche Fernsehen MPO1 in den Abendnachrichten (NOS-Journal) prominent über die Petition berichtet.



Ja, das glaub ich, die finden das meistens ja richtig toll, wenn man sich aus D-land einmischt.  
Was heisst eigentlich "prominent" berichtet?


----------



## JimiG (21. November 2019)

Wenn man der DAFV im eigenen Land genauso aktiv wäre wie im Ausland, Thema Flussverbauungen bei uns, dann hätten wir Beitragszahler hier weniger Probleme.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (21. November 2019)

edit


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. November 2019)

Jaja, heutzutage macht jeder mal gern ne Petition. Die Holländer werden es lächelnd zur Kenntnis nehmen, kurz ansprechen, und dann in die Schublade stecken.
Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, stößt auch mir sauer auf, dass NABU und Co. mit im Rennen sind. Es hätte sich gehört, diese Konsorten außen vor zu lassen. Wundert mich, dass sie Peta nicht mit ins Boot geholt haben....

Björn


----------



## Laichzeit (21. November 2019)

> Eine Netzfischerei an diesem neuralgischen Punkt steht aus Sicht des DAFV dem Schutzziel der Fische und damit dem Erfolg der Wiederansiedlungsprojekte, entgegen.


Schade dass der wichtigste Punkt in der PM nur so knapp und wenig bissig formuliert wurde. Ob nun 1% oder drei Viertel der aufsteigenden Lachse in den Netzen landet, macht für die Argumentation einen riesigen Unterschied.


----------



## Floriho (21. November 2019)

@Testudo: Wo schreibt denn hier jemand etwas gegen den neuen Betreiber des Forums? Kritisiert wird die PM vom DAFV und dessen Inhalt.


----------



## yukonjack (21. November 2019)

baunzer schrieb:


> @Testudo: Wo schreibt denn hier jemand etwas gegen den neuen Betreiber des Forums? Kritisiert wird die PM vom DAFV und dessen Inhalt.


Der schreibt schon mal bisschen unverständlich...


----------



## smithie (21. November 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der niederländische Fischereiverband tritt meines Wissens nach mit Nachdruck für die Erlaubnis des Netzfischens in der Rheinmündung ein. Das hat dort eine lange Tradition und der Fortbestand des aktuellen Zustands dürfte erheblich im Interesse der niederländischen Fischer sein.


Da wäre mal interessant, die Sichtweise des DAFV zu hören. *Wink an die Redaktion*
Und wie sich dieses Thema aus dem Meer an Themen, die es so zu bearbeiten gibt, heraushebt, eine Petition einzureichen mit 1/3 reinen Naturschutzverbänden im Boot.



baunzer schrieb:


> @Testudo: Wo schreibt denn hier jemand etwas gegen den neuen Betreiber des Forums? Kritisiert wird die PM vom DAFV und dessen Inhalt.


Das liegt an der Schriftfarbe und dem Nick-Namen. Da kippt bei manchen der Schalter reflexartig um...


----------



## Grünknochen (21. November 2019)

Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Jaja, heutzutage macht jeder mal gern ne Petition. Die Holländer werden es lächelnd zur Kenntnis nehmen, kurz ansprechen, und dann in die Schublade stecken.
> Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, stößt auch mir sauer auf, dass NABU und Co. mit im Rennen sind. Es hätte sich gehört, diese Konsorten außen vor zu lassen. Wundert mich, dass sie Peta nicht mit ins Boot geholt haben....
> 
> Björn



Ich habe für diese Aussage wirklich null Verständnis. Das Gelaber von den sog. Konsorten, mit denen man in einer bestimmten Angelszene Naturschutzverbände meint, ist im Maximum schlichte Ideologie...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2019)

An dem Sachverhalt, dass man gegen Hinderung von Wanderfischen und für den Erfolg von Wiederansiedelungsprogrammen eintritt, kann nichts falsch sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Das Gelaber von den sog. Konsorten, mit denen man in einer bestimmten Angelszene Naturschutzverbände meint, ist im Maximum schlichte Ideologie...



Lustig, wie eine "schlichte Ideologie" für deinen Unmut sorgt?

Wobei nur klar gemacht wird, dass man sich mit ansonsten anglerfeindlichen Orgas nicht gemein machen sollte, obwohl sie wie hier zufällig und vorläufig, mal gleiche Ziele verfolgen wie die Angler.
Unterm Strich bleibt dennoch, dass die Genannten, sowie auch die mit "Konsorten" bezeichneten Organisationen das Angeln verbieten lassen werden, sobald sie politisch die Möglichkeit dazu haben.
Das war in der Vergangenheit so, wie es heute ist, als es auch zukünftig so sein wird!
Deshalb, Fxck  Nabu, BUND, und Co., wie herrlich schlicht das klingt!

Jürgen


----------



## glavoc (21. November 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Nachbarstaaten haben bis 2027 mehr als *627 Millionen Euro* zur Verbesserung der Fischmigration eingeplant.* 75 Millionen Euro* hat die Niederlande die Eröffnung des Haringvlietdamms gekostet. Allein in Nordrhein-Westfalen werden jährlich über eine Million junge Lachse im Rahmen von Wiederansiedelungsprojekten im Rheinsystem ausgesetzt. Das allein reicht aber nicht aus. Es müssen weitere finanzielle Mittel aufgewendet und viel Arbeit geleistet werden, um die Laichhabitate wiederherzustellen, Fließgewässer zu renaturieren sowie Forschung, Bestandsabschätzung, Überwachung und Schulung von Freiwilligen zu gewährleisten.



Junge, junge.. dass ist ja nur ein Bruchteil der Kosten... und wir bezahlen den Spaß? (wie immer).. Der Sinn erschließt sich mir dabei so erstmal nicht.. Hier wird Geld "verbrannt" und einige wenige reiben sich hinterher die Hände (deren Väter und Großväter hatten sich ja zuvor bei der Begradigung und Kanalbau "saniert"  .. die Industrie (-ellen) das Wasser vergiftet.. Kohle- und Stahlbarone..

Kopfschüttelnd und staunend darf ich jedoch zusehen wie überall eingespart und gekürzt wird.. bei der Pflege, in der Bildung, im Sozialem..

Na den mal in die Hände gespuckt, wie steigern das Brutto...


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2019)

Was die Nachbarstaaten an Finanzmittel planen, die 627 Mille, wie auch die Kosten zum Haringvlietdamms sind mir egal, da dafür bei uns nichts eingespart wird.

Die Wiederansiedelung von Fischarten wie den Lachs aber begrüße ich als Angler sehr.

Kopfschüttelnd und staunend kann ich nur bemerken, dass wohl gemachte Fehler wie Flurbereinigung nicht korrigiert werden dürfen, Klassenfeind sei dank?


----------



## glavoc (21. November 2019)

bissle Klassenkampf würde auf jeden Fall nicht schaden 
Du und ich werden die 2, 3 zurückkehrenden Lachse eh in diesem Leben nie beangeln dürfen..
& nicht nur die Arbeiterinnen und Arbeiter unserer Nachbarstaaten müssen die Kosten tragen, auch der deutsche Michel wird abdrücken dürfen 

Wer viel an Flüssen unterwegs ist, kennt sicherlich ebenfalls geschredderte Aalkadaver.. ich bezweifele, ob je ein Glasaal den Weg in die Flussoberläufe findet..
Hat hier irgendwer, je in Deutschland mal einen Maifisch gefangen?

Schau dir doch mal an, wie konsequent im kapitalistischem Musterland der vereinigten Staaten Flüsse für Wanderfische wieder passierbar gemacht werden und vergleiche dies dann mit den halb- bis viertelherzigen Maßnahmen hierzulande..


----------



## Toni_1962 (21. November 2019)

Zählt denn nur das was ICH jetzt fange oder gibt es sowas wie eine Denken "nach mir"?

Die Denkweise: "Einmal verbaut, immer verbaut", liegt mir nicht


----------



## Fruehling (21. November 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> ...ist im Maximum schlichte Ideologie...



Gar religiöse Blockade?


----------



## glavoc (21. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Zählt denn nur das was ICH jetzt fange oder gibt es sowas wie eine Denken "nach mir"?



Du magst mich nicht verstehen... denn wer denkt den nicht an die, die nach ihm kommen?
     Eben!
Oder, zweiter Versuch, lieber Toni: "Gewinne" lassen sich nicht ohne Lasten anderer Menschen oder/und der Umwelt erzielen.. wären diese in der Rechnung enthalten, d.h. müssten diese bezahlt werden, würde es sich nicht (mehr) lohnen..
Nur wenn Gewinne privatisiert, aber die Kosten vergesellschaftet werden, lohnt sich dieses Theaterspiel für ein paar wenige..
Wenn heutzutage der Wirtschaftsteil der Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung dieses Zitat sogar als Überschrift gebraucht, ohne sich bewusst zu sein, wenn sie da zitieren - geschenkt^^, aber überall setzt sich nach und nach gesellschaftlich diese Erkenntnis durch..
Beim Klima, beim Atommüll (später einmal auch beim ordinärem Hausmüll, dauert noch ein paar Generationen), etc.pp. überall wird die Allgemeinheit die Folgen zu tragen, demnach auch zu bezahlen haben.


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> ich bezweifele, ob je ein Glasaal den Weg in die Flussoberläufe findet..



Bei uns schon, allerdings nicht über den Wasserweg, sondern per LKW auf der Straße.

Das Problem ist m.E., dass es wahrscheinlich kaum einer mehr zurück zur Sargasso See schafft, denn da stehen so 30 bis 50 Staustufen im Weg.
Und wenn sie in geschlossene Gewässer besetzt werden, sind sie dem Kreislauf auch endgültig entzogen.
Und die Fischereiverbände verkünden das auch noch stolz der Öffentlichkeit.



glavoc schrieb:


> Beim Klima, beim Atommüll (später einmal auch beim ordinärem Hausmüll, dauert noch ein paar Generationen), etc.pp. überall wird die Allgemeinheit die Folgen zu tragen, demnach auch zu bezahlen haben.



Ist alles schon Gegenwart, nur werden die Auswirkungen für zukünftige Generationen noch härter sein.

Ich finde es zwar grundsätzlich gut, wenn sich der DAFV für die Durchgängigkeit von Gewässern engagiert, aber als Niederländer würde mir auch sofort der Spruch vom Glashaus und den Steinen einfallen.


----------



## Fruehling (22. November 2019)

glavoc schrieb:


> ...Wenn heutzutage der Wirtschaftsteil der Frankfurter Allgemeinen Zeitung dieses Zitat sogar als Überschrift gebraucht,...



Und das von Rainer Hank, einem der neoliberalsten Schreiberlinge dieser Republik. Erstaunlich!


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. November 2019)

Völlig unabhängig vom Inhalt formal eine leider mal wieder amateurhafte Pressemitteilung des DAFV.

- Holland oder Niederlande? Holland ist eine Provinz in den Niederlanden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Niederlande gemeint sind. "Holland" ist eher ein umgangssprachliches Wort deutscher Touristen für die Niederlande, also hat das in einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung nichts zu suchen.

- Überschrift, Unterüberschrift, Gliederung einer Pressemitteilung? Offensichtlich hat da beim DAFV noch nie jemand etwas davon gehört.

- Bildunterzeilen: Wer ist drauf auf dem Bild? Vollständiger Name, Funktion, von links nach rechts. Bei beiden Bildern völlig falsch.

- Verständlich schreiben! "Die Petition fordert"? Fordert nicht eher der DAFV mit anderen Organisationen etwas? Nur ein schlechtes Beispiel von vielen.

Bei Bedarf zur Unterstützung in diesen Sachen kann ich der DAFV gerne bei mir per PM melden.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## fishhawk (23. November 2019)

Hallo,



doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Holland ist *eine Provinz* in den Niederlanden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Niederlande gemeint sind.



Die Provinz Holland gibt es m.W. nicht, nur die Provinzen Noord-Holland und Zuid-Holland.

Theoretisch könnte es also sein, dass das Regionalparlament der Provinz Zuid-Holland gemeint ist, dass ebenfalls seinen Sitz in Den Haag hat.  In dem Gebiet ist m.W. auch der Haringvliet.

Geht aus der Pressemeldung aber nicht hervor.

Ansonsten kann ich deinen Ausführungen leider nur zustimmen.


----------



## Laichzeit (23. November 2019)

Vielleicht möchte sich @tibulski zu Lob und Kritik, oder dem genauen Inhalt der Petition äußern.


----------



## doebelfaenger (23. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da hast Du Recht, es gibt die beiden Provinzen in der _Region _Holland. Ich fürchte, dass es in der Pressemitteilung die umgangssprachliche Bezeichnung für die Niederlande ist, die dort nichts zu suchen hat. Zumal zwischendurch auch vom "niederländischen Parlament" die Rede ist.

Fazit: Diese Pressemitteilung genügt - wie fast alle des DAFV - nicht mal im Ansatz professionellen Ansprüchen. Damit sind die Chancen, dass sie tatsächlich mal in der Öffentlichkeit landet und sich nicht nur in den eigenen Druckerzeugnissen oder auf Partnerwebseiten wiederfindet, gleich Null. "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" kann man das leider nicht nennen.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Uzz (23. November 2019)

Wer "professionellen Ansprüchen" genügende Pressemitteilungen vom DAFV fordert, wird bald vom DAFV teuer bei "professionellen" Werbeargenturen eingekaufte PMs ernten.


----------



## kati48268 (23. November 2019)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> ... eine leider mal wieder amateurhafte Pressemitteilung des DAFV.
> 
> - Holland oder Niederlande? Holland ist eine Provinz in den Niederlanden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Niederlande gemeint sind. "Holland" ist eher ein umgangssprachliches Wort deutscher Touristen für die Niederlande, also hat das in einer offiziellen Pressemitteilung nichts zu suchen.
> 
> ...


Hervorragend analysiert.
Aber den größten Patzer hast noch ausgelassen:


kati48268 schrieb:


> Und wenn man eine solche PM schon raus gibt,
> sollte vielleicht die Petition auch verlinkt sein,
> damit man den genauen Wortlaut der Forderungen überhaupt nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## rippi (23. November 2019)

Ich finde das präzise gewählte Holland sehr gut. Es sorgt für die richtige Schärfe.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2019)

Wie kann man sich nur am Klassenfeind so abarbeiten, anstatt die Sache inhaltlich aufzunehmen und zu stärken.
Potentialen gegenüber offenstehen anstatt vor Ideologie zu erstarren.


----------



## Laichzeit (24. November 2019)

Petition gibts hier:
https://www.lachsverein.de/wordpres...tition_duitsland_an_tweede_kamer_nov_2019.pdf


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2019)

Hallo,



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Vor diesem Hintergrund hat der DAFV und die weiteren Unterstützer der Petition *das niederländische Parlament gebeten* die Fischerei mit Netzen im Mündungsbereich zu überdenken.



Da Parlament hat meines Wissens aber schon vor Monaten den zuständigen Minister aufgefordert, sich um Schutzmaßnahmen für die Wanderfische am Haringvliet zu kümmern.

Davon lese ich in der Pressemeldung allerdings nichts.


----------



## doebelfaenger (24. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Wie kann man sich nur am Klassenfeind so abarbeiten, anstatt die Sache inhaltlich aufzunehmen und zu stärken.
> Potentialen gegenüber offenstehen anstatt vor Ideologie zu erstarren.



Hi Toni,

guter Hinweis! Ähm, welche Sache? Was genau steht in der Petition? Das einzige, was in der Pressemitteilung darauf hinweist, ist der Satz: "Die Petition fordert die kommerzielle Netzfischerei am Haringvlietdamm im Mündungsbereich des Rheins zu überdenken."

Ja, was heißt das? Haben die geschrieben: "Hey Käsköppe, überdenkt doch mal die kommerzielle Netzfischerei?" Soll die ganz eingestellt werden? Verringert? Sollen Schonzeiten ohne Netzfischerei eingeführt werden? Besser gesagt: Worum geht es eigentlich?

Von welchen Potenzialen sprichst Du?

Potenzialen in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit? Da ist wirklich noch viel, viel Luft nach oben. Das derzeitige Niveau ist - siehe meine Ausführungen oben - unterirdisch.

Hast Du diese Pressemitteilung des DAFV irgendwo in der Presse gesehen? Also in einer Zeitung, auf einer Online-Seite, gar auf den Branchenführern wie Spiegel Online? Da werden die halt auch nie landen, wenn die Basics einer Pressemitteilung schon nicht stimmen. Da könnte das Thema noch so interessant sein.

Schon mal überlegt, warum es Petra, Nabu & Co. so oft in die Presse schaffen?

Glaube mir, ich würde mir so sehr eine tolle Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV wünschen. Der Verband hat ja vor zwei oder drei Jahren jemanden für die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit eingestellt. Leider offensichtlich jemanden, der keine Ahnung davon hat.

Sorry, Toni, das ist die Wahrheit und hat nichts mit Ideologie zu tun.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Laichzeit (24. November 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meines Wissens wurde da vor ein paar Monaten die Sperrung abgelehnt und deshalb jetzt die Petition aus Deutschland.

Seit längerer Zeit, in manchen Gewässern bald 10 Jahren, nimmt trotz mehr Besatz und besserer Durchgängigkeit die Anzahl der Rückkehrer weiter ab und wir sind heute zum Teil weiter von den Zielen entfernt als früher. Deswegen ist es auch sehr wichtig, dass man auf die Probleme aufmerksam macht, die den Lachsen zwischen Ab- und Aufstieg zum Verhängnis werden.


----------



## fishhawk (24. November 2019)

hallo,



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Meines Wissens wurde da vor ein paar Monaten die Sperrung abgelehnt und deshalb jetzt die Petition aus Deutschland.



Schon klar.  Finde die Petition grundsätzlich auch gut, aber warum wird das in der PM nicht erwähnt?

Liest sich ja eher so, als ob  in den Niederlanden sich noch niemand mit dem Problem befasst hätte.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. November 2019)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> guter Hinweis! Ähm, welche Sache? Was genau steht in der Petition? Das einzige, was in der Pressemitteilung darauf hinweist, ist der Satz: "Die Petition fordert die kommerzielle Netzfischerei am Haringvlietdamm im Mündungsbereich des Rheins zu überdenken."
> 
> ...



Sowohl die "Sache" ist wohl begründet in der Petition geschrieben wie auch die konkrete Forderung.
Liegt dir eine andere Petition vor als mir?

In den niederländischen Medien wurde berichtet, jedoch spielen hierbei konkret Veröffentlichungen, besonders in der BRD, weniger eine Rolle.

PETrA und NABU sind nicht oft konkret sachlich orientiert in der Presse, das wird aufgrund der von wenigen usern des ABs ständig hochgepuschten Präsenz von PETrA im AB nur überschätzt, zudem sind Spendenaufrufe nicht in der Sachearbeit bedingter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit begründet. Irrelevent.

Das Sich-Abarbeiten am Verband verblendet zunehmend und raubt sichtlich Energie ...unnötige Reibungsverluste, wenn nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.

Petri
Toni


----------



## doebelfaenger (24. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Sowohl die "Sache" ist wohl begründet in der Petition geschrieben wie auch die konkrete Forderung.
> Liegt dir eine andere Petition vor als mir?
> 
> In den niederländischen Medien wurde berichtet, jedoch spielen hierbei konkret Veröffentlichungen, besonders in der BRD, weniger eine Rolle.
> ...



Hi Toni,

nochmal in Kurzform die Fakten:

Die Pressemitteilung entspricht inhaltlich und formal nicht mal niedrigsten professionellen Standards. Der Kaninchenzüchterverein Recklinghausen-West müsste sich für solch eine Veröffentlichung schämen.

Die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des DAFV ist unterirdisch. Ich wünschte, ich könnte das milder ausdrücken, aber leider geht es nicht.

Ich arbeite mich nicht am Verband ab, ich sag nur, was ist.

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. November 2019)

Guten morgen,

auch meines in absoluter Kurzform:
Diese Pressemitteilung ist nicht mal eine Randnotiz wert, da in der vorliegenden Angelegenheit im Prozessverlauf unwichtig.

Schönen Wochenstart und Petri
Toni


----------



## MarkusZ (25. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Diese Pressemitteilung ist nicht mal eine Randnotiz wert, da in der vorliegenden Angelegenheit im Prozessverlauf unwichtig.



Für die Wanderfische ist nur wichtig, wie die Niederländer in Zukunft mit der Problematik umgehen.

Ansonsten können m.E. DAFV-Beitragszahler (wozu Toni wohl nicht gehört) aber schon erwarten, dass eine hauptamtliche Pressestelle eine einigermaßen professielle PM veröffentlicht.

Und das kann ich hier nicht wirklich erkennen.

Wenn man die Petition gelesen hat, auf die ja nicht verlinkt wurde, kann man z,B. über folgende Aussagen nur den Kopf schütteln.



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Vor diesem Hintergrund hat der DAFV und die weiteren Unterstützer der Petition das niederländische Parlament gebeten die Fischerei mit Netzen im Mündungsbereich zu überdenken.





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Die Petition fordert die kommerzielle Netzfischerei am Haringvlietdamm im Mündungsbereich des Rheins zu überdenken



Dass keine Bilder der eigentlichen Problematik, nämlich  Netze und Wanderfische, zu sehen sind, ist da eher ein kleinerer Mangel.


----------



## Laichzeit (25. November 2019)

Die ganze Sache ist sehr unübersichtlich, was unter Anderem daran liegt, dass die Mündungsbereiche als niederländisches Binnengewässer zählen. Dort gelten keine internationalen Quoten, z.B. für den Wolfsbarsch und der Fischfang wird quasi wie überall sonst im Süßwasser über die Anzahl der Fischer und das Gerät reglementiert. Wie viele Wanderfische wann und wo als Beifang ändern, wird nicht erhoben und die Fischer haben wohl kein Interesse, dass sich daran etwas ändert. Deshalb wird da keiner freiwillig Bilder oder Zahlen zu seinen Beifängen öffentlich machen.


----------



## MarkusZ (25. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Deshalb wird da keiner freiwillig Bilder oder Zahlen zu seinen Beifängen öffentlich machen.



Kann man auch nicht erwarten.

In den niederländischen Medien sind bei den entsprechneden Meldungen aber z.b. Fischerboote mit Netzen abgebildet.

An der Petition hab ich auch nichts auszusetzen, an der PM schon.


----------



## doebelfaenger (25. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> auch meines in absoluter Kurzform:
> Diese Pressemitteilung ist nicht mal eine Randnotiz wert, da in der vorliegenden Angelegenheit im Prozessverlauf unwichtig.
> ...



Hi Toni,

was soll "meines" sein? 

Und jetzt fällst Du ja dem Verband auch noch in den Rücken und sagst: Völlig unnützer Mist, den ihr da verzapft habt. Braucht kein Mensch.

Also Deiner Ansicht nach hätte der DAFV die Petition am besten einfach per Email an die Sammeladresse des niederländischen Parlaments geschickt, ohne dass irgendwer sonst davon erfahren hätte?

Viele Grüße,
-df


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. November 2019)

doebelfaenger schrieb:


> Hi Toni,
> 
> was soll "meines" sein?
> 
> ...




Servus,

"meines" ist bereits klar im Kontext beschrieben.
In den Rücken kann ich keinem fallen, da ich keine Verbundenheit einer Seite gegenüber habe, sondern eine konkrete Sachangelegenheit, die ich nun verfolge: die Petition und ihr Werdegang.

Ich sage nicht, dass eine PM überflüssig ist oder unnütz ist, aber das sich Abarbeiten daran sowas von unnütz, aber ich würde mich nun wiederholen.
Dass diese Pressemitteilung nicht dem Quaitätsstandard entspricht, welchen ich von der 16jährigen Praktikantin im Vorzimmer meiner Sekretärin erwarte, ist doch klar; aber genauso klar ist es, dass mich eine solche PM nicht vom Wesentlichen ablenken könnte, der gedanklichen Orientierung auf den inhaltlichen Prozess, hier die Petition.

So, der Tag wird lang ... bis dann
Petri
Toni


----------



## Laichzeit (25. November 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Kann man auch nicht erwarten.


Doch, das kann man. Hochseefischer müssen über Beifänge auch Buch führen. Letztendlich pokern die Fischer hoch, da sie einerseits wegen der unklaren Lage weiter machen können wie bisher, aber auf der anderen Seite pauschale Verbote provozieren, da niemand genau weiß, wann und wo die meisten Beifänge anfallen.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (26. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

die Petition wird am 5.12.2019 im niederländischen Parlament debattiert.

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## MarkusZ (26. November 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> als niederländisches* Binnen*gewässer zählen





Laichzeit schrieb:


> die Petition wird am 5.12.2019 im niederländischen Parlament debattiert.



Das Parlament scheint ja nicht das Problem zu sein, sondern das zuständige Ministerium.


----------



## smithie (28. Dezember 2019)

Fischer am Inn schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> die Petition wird am 5.12.2019 im niederländischen Parlament debattiert.
> 
> ...


Gibt's da eigentlich Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Januar 2020)

Fischpass in Iffezheim: Aalbestand im Rhein erholt sich leicht | RA today
					

Das Jahr 2019 war aus Sicht der Fischereibehörde des Regierungspräsidiums Karlsruhe ein zufriedenstellendes für die Fischwanderung im Rhein.




					ra-today.de
				




Bilanz 2019: Bis nach Iffezheim haben es nur 72 Lachse geschafft. Viele Geswässer sind heute in einem besseren Zustand als noch vor zehn Jahren und die Flüsse sind durchgäniger geworden, doch die Lachse werden dennoch weniger.


----------



## Waller Michel (20. Januar 2020)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Fischpass in Iffezheim: Aalbestand im Rhein erholt sich leicht | RA today
> 
> 
> Das Jahr 2019 war aus Sicht der Fischereibehörde des Regierungspräsidiums Karlsruhe ein zufriedenstellendes für die Fischwanderung im Rhein.
> ...



Das ist eine traurige Bilanz !
Ich kann nur sagen, dann muss noch mehr getan werden das es klappt! Was auch immer dafür nötig sein mag !

LG Michael


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. Januar 2020)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Abstieg dort aus?
Ich lese nur etwas vom Aufstieg. Der Abstieg ist doch genauso wichtig.

Der Grund warum nichts hoch kommt war doch geklärt (Kaaskop).


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Januar 2020)

Es sind viele Baustellen, die gemeinsam die Wiederansiedlung verhindern. Der Abstieg durch die großen Kraftwerke ist nicht so verlustreich, wie an der kleinen Wasserkraft an den Zuflüssen. Wie viel in den Niederlanden weggefangen wird, weiß man leider nicht genau.
Den Niederländer Fischern können wir auf jeden Fall nicht allein den schwarzen Peter zuschieben, aber ganz unbedeutend ist die Netzfischerei wohl nicht.


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Februar 2020)

Am 13. Februar war die Ministerkonferenz der internationalen Rheinkommission. Die niederländische delegierte wurde nochmals von einigen NGOs aufgefordert, die fischereifreie Zone umzusetzen.
So langsam kommt da etwas in Gang. Normalerweise wird auf den Konferenzen mehr beschlossen, als später umgesetzt wird, aber es herrscht auch viel internationaler Druck auf die Niederlande, da die anderen Mitgliedsstaaten, insbesondere Frankreich, den Schutz der Wanderfische weiterhin mit Millionenbeträgen fördern.








						Internationale druk op Nederlandse overheid voor visserijvrije zone Haringvliet (video)
					

Natuur- en sportvisserijorganisaties uit binnen- en buitenland roepen de Nederlandse overheid dringend op om snel een ruime visserijvrije zone in te stellen rondom de Haringvlietdam - een noodzakelijke ingreep om internationaal beschermde trekvissen als de zalm beter te beschermen en hun...




					www.sportvisserijnederland.nl


----------



## rheinfischer70 (19. Februar 2020)

Irgendwie scheint dieses wichtige Thema nur ein Randdasein zu fristen.
War auf den niederländischen Verbandsseiten und totalfishing.nl und konnte bis auf die obige Meldung vom 13.2. nichts finden. 
Was hat eigentlich die Anhörung im Parlament gegeben?

Wir müssen als Deutsche aber vorsichtig mit Kritik sein, da wir dank der EEG Umlage viele Flüsse zu Todesfallen für Fische umgebaut haben.


----------



## Fischer am Inn (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo miteinander,

man hat sich in den Niederlanden mit der Initiative befasst und sich auch bewegt. Ich bin zu wenig  in dem Thema drin, um beurteilen zu können was das bewegt.
 Lest selbst ...

https://www.dafv.de/projekte/europa...ministerium-greift-forderungen-der-angler-auf

Ist das ein Fortschritt?? Nur ein paar kleine Schritte auf dem richtigen Weg ...

Servus
 Fischer am Inn


----------

